# Which S&W .357 Mag. revolver?? or is a GP-100 just as good?



## sturge (Aug 18, 2016)

Wanting to purchase a S&W revolver but can't decide between a 586, 686, or should I just get a Ruger GP-100?
From what I have read it seems that the Smiths are a bit nicer, more refined firearm than the Ruger. Better trigger. Less recoil.
I have NO idea, but if these small differences are true, I would spend the extra money for the Smith. Also, I really dislike the idea of getting a gun, brand new and then having to pay to get the trigger "tuned up" or "fixed" or "tweaked". 

I know that I def. want a 6 inch barrel. It doesn't matter much blue or stainless. But if stainless holds up better, I would pay for it.
Also, I should mention that I have a friend with a Model 27-2 he is looking to sell. It is 6" blued. Not sure what he wants for it, but from what I've read it must be an older gun.

Total noob here looking for some advice. Thank you for any help and advice.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Personally, I would look at S&W 686 Stainless, cleaning is a bit easier to me. Ruger is fine firearm and tough as hell will eat anything you want to put thru it. As to the S&W 27, another good firearm and if in good shape (have it checked) would be another good firearm but it is an N frame and a little heavier than the L or K frame S&W or the ruger but being older the action maybe a bit smoother. If you are shopping you might look at S&W 19 a bit lighter in weight but nice shooters if you can find one in good shape.
I have all of the above, some in 4 inch some in 6 inch, and if you can find one also look at the Ruger speed-six another good shooter just older than the GP-100.
Just my thoughts, and I like my older wheel guns.


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I totally agree with jtguns. I have 5 Rugers and 3 S&Ws including the Ruger GP100, Ruger SP101, S&W686, and S&W29 (All in stainless) two Blackhawks (blued) and a .22 Single Six (blued). My other Smith is a Chiefs Special in .38 Special. 

My personal favorite is the S&W686 as I think the trigger is better, but the Rugers are fine, tough revolvers and you can't go wrong with either. 

My guess is that, on average, a Ruger in .357 Magnum should run around 100 bucks less in cost for a new one, or one in "like new" condition than a S&W in the same condition. If you can put your hands on them, or better yet, shoot them, pick the one that feels best to you. They are all excellent, good quality revolvers.


----------



## MuleDeer (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd look for a Model 27-2. Many hand gunners will opine that that was the best .357 Mag revolver made, no offense to you Python shooters. 

While I'm partial to S&W, it's probably fair to say that the GP-100 is just as good.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

You need to handle and dry fire the revolvers you are considering.

The conventional "wisdom" is that Smiths are a little nicer looking (less angular, etc), have better trigger actions, and are built to tighter tolerances, whereas Rugers are more robust and cost less. But I have known some people who preferred the trigger on a GP100 to that of a S&W 686. I can't see how one would handle recoil significantly better than the other.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

The one to choose is the one that fits your hand better. I prefer the GP-100 because of its ability to handle constant heavy loads, the easy field stripping & the no-sideplate design. As for the trigger, I find the Ruger to have a better double-action pull & the S&W to have a better, crisper S.A. pull.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

sturge said:


> Wanting to purchase a S&W revolver but can't decide between a 586, 686, or should I just get a Ruger GP-100?
> From what I have read it seems that the Smiths are a bit nicer, more refined firearm than the Ruger. Better trigger. Less recoil.
> I have NO idea, but if these small differences are true, I would spend the extra money for the Smith. Also, I really dislike the idea of getting a gun, brand new and then having to pay to get the trigger "tuned up" or "fixed" or "tweaked".
> 
> ...


I love them both, but the S&W's are typically easier to shoot well, because their triggers are usually smoother. Personally I would rather buy a used S&W, if it's been properly cared for and not worn out. My GP-100 has a good DA trigger, but most that I have handled were a little bit too strong on trigger pull.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I love them both, but the S&W's are typically easier to shoot well, because their triggers are usually smoother. Personally I would rather buy a used S&W, if it's been properly cared for and not worn out. My GP-100 has a good DA trigger, but most that I have handled were a little bit too strong on trigger pull.


The GP-100 has separate springs for mainspring and trigger return. I haven't checked with Wolff, but you probably have a remedy around somewhere.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Changing the mainspring on the GP100 is really easy. Wolff sells a reduced power hammer spring pack for the GP100. To remove the hammer spring and strut first remove the grip from the grip stud. This video shows removing the grip from a GP100 with a Hogue grip that secures with a machine screw at the bottom:






After you have done it once or twice, the hammer spring in the GP100 can be swapped in a few minutes time.

The trigger return spring is actually called the "trigger guard latch spring" by Ruger and serves not only to reset the trigger but also to secure the trigger guard group to the frame by pushing back on the trigger guard latch. It is a little more trouble to swap but there are reduced power springs available from Wolff Gunsprings and Wilson Combat. There are a number of videos and online tutorials available to guide you through removal of the trigger guard group, and complete disassembly and reassembly of the group. You can pretty easily install hammer and trigger shims in the GP100, available from triggershims dot com, which will tighten up the action considerably for little expense:

Ruger Double Action


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

I had done the wolff spring kit on my GP-100 a few hundred rounds b4 I sold it (I consider selling it one of the stupidest things I've ever done) an it was very noticeable and well worth it. Never shot the Smith so cant compare but loved my Ruger.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

In my opinion you won't get hurt by either one they are great firearms, but for show you need one of these...


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Read an article just recently comparing the two in Calibre Magazine. Such slight differences in all categories the writer couldn't make a decision. I have an Alpha Proj Brno because it was a lot cheaper. If I get really good shooting it maybe I will spend some extra money and purchase one of the above two.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

MuleDeer said:


> I'd look for a Model 27-2. Many hand gunners will opine that that was the best .357 Mag revolver made, no offense to you Python shooters.
> 
> While I'm partial to S&W, it's probably fair to say that the GP-100 is just as good.


I'm one of those MuleDeer is talking about. I personally think the Smith and Wesson Model 27 to be one of the best revolvers ever made. It was the first handgun ever chambered in the then new 357 Magnum and came out originally in 1935 as an all custom gun. I believe the famous Elmer Kieth, who invented the 357 Magnum, was presented with Serial Number 1 of the Model 27, if memory serves me. He also invented the 44 Magnum for Smith and Wesson and received serial number one Model 29.

Smith and Wesson later released a cheaper version for law enforcement called the Model 28 Highway Patrolman of which I once owned. It wasn't polished or blued to the same standards as the Model 27. General George Patton carried a Model 27 to go with his Colt Peacemakers. He called it his "Killing Machine." Smith and Wesson still makes and sells the Model 27 today as part of their "Classics" line of handguns with a suggested retail of over $1000.

So, whether or not this becomes your primary shooter, buying that used Model 27 becomes a crucial imperative, in my opinion. You can say it in the same breath as the Colt Python, but not much else. ;-)

If you insist on new, I'd be looking at an S&W 686 Plus model because it holds 7 rounds of 357 Magnum. They make the R8 which holds eight rounds but it's quite expensive.

Take Care,

Craig


----------

